
Legacy code: changing software you don’t understand - sktrdie
https://medium.com/@lmatteis/legacy-code-changing-software-you-dont-understand-bbbe101087ba
======
s_Hogg
The strategy this guy is suggesting looks like it could actually make the code
harder to grok, I think

